

Site shuts down due to 500% increase in costs after AppEngine price change - dhruvbird
https://plus.google.com/114790424055754975707/posts/eUMhYDVf6i5

======
paulhauggis
This is why you should just do the work yourself and get a dedicated server.
Most apps don't need the AppEngine in the beginning anyway.

